# us xpats in portugal



## fancydancer (Jul 15, 2018)

looking for people in lisboa who can give me info about living in portugal. Would like to meet in social settings and special interest groups. Also want someone to teach me portugese and help with pronunciation. I have spanish so that helps, but i need to speak portugese with others.


----------

